# Hélio from Portugal



## Cazevedo (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi there, I,m Carlos from LisbonPortugal, skiper aprendix of Noah a Dufour4800 From 86, looking TO learn a lot with you guys, be safe,fair winds TO you all


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Bem-vinda.... Portugal is a marvelous country. 
Edit: I had missed that you were from Lisboa. That is a fabulous City.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## noahjohn (Nov 24, 2020)

Jeff_H said:


> Bem-vinda.... Portugal is a marvelous country.
> Edit: I had missed that you were from Lisboa. That is a fabulous City.


Indeed, he is lucky


----------

